# tired



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

Haven't posted in a while, but I read here every night. I went to the dr today and she gave me a shot of B-12. She said I will need to get one a month for 6 months. I sure hope they work because I'm really tired of being tired. I can't seem to do anything with out having to sit down every few minutes. Has anyone else tried the B-12? She also told me to expect to go into a "flare" soon because of the change in weather. I usually go into one in Dec; the last 2 years it has lasted until May. I'm not looking forward to it. I was trying to psyche myself up to not go into a flare this year. But the last 3 years it has come on as regular as clock work. Anyone have any good ideas on this?


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I would try yoga if you can, maybe find a yoga/meditation class at the local Y or the community ed? It had really helped me through flares. It's almost like taking vitamin c for a cold, the cold still comes but it's not as harsh as it would be or last as long. I still get bouts of fibro but with the yoga and meditation it doesn't last nearly as long as without.good luck


----------

